# Water Delivery Problem



## amadis (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello

I have a Frigidaire Side by Side FRS24ZGGW4. Back around January, I lost water pressure to the ice maker and water dispenser on the door. When I loose the pressure, it is a steady and gradual decrease to the point where the ice maker makes small hollow ice, and the flow from the door is just a trickle. I replaced the water filter and all was well again.

About 3 weeks later, same problem, so I took out the filter above, and replaced it with a new one - again, all was well.

Again, 3 or 4 weeks later, pressure gone again. This time around, I replaced the filter with the first replacement filter (put aside and allowed to dry out), and again, it seems to work.

By rotating the filters, the frequency for change has increased, while the water pressure has decreased.

I've lived in this house for 6 years, and didn't have any trouble (changed the filters every 6-8 months) up until this year. I believe the unit was made in 1999.

I've just replaced the filter today with a brand new filter, and now I have water to the door, but the ice maker isn't getting water delivered to it.

Any thoughts?


Thanks


Dave


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a defective water solinoid valve, normally located in the back of the frig where your water line goes in. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Dave. Any chance you have one of those screw taps w/ clamp for your supply. I've had trouble with supply with those kinds of taps. If you do you might try backing it off and/ or go in again and back off.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

K2eoj has a good idea there. Can you disconnect the water line from the back of the frig? Of course turn off the water supply first. Then let water flow thru that line after turning back on to see if you have good water pressure there. If you do at that point you've eliminated the inbound water supply as the problem.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I've just replaced the filter today with a brand new filter, and now I have water to the door, but the ice maker isn't getting water delivered to it


Icemaker fill tube frozen maybe?












> Any chance you have one of those screw taps w/ clamp for your supply. I've had trouble with supply with those kinds of taps


Self piercing valves have lots of clogging and low pressure issues 

jeff.


----------



## amadis (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the input!

I think I have solved the ice maker problem - I took the filler apart and I think that it was frozen, as in the past couple of hours I am the proud father of 6 full ice cubes sitting in the bottom of the tray.

Now will be the declining water pressure problem.

The valve that feeds the fridge is plumbed in - so its not one of the self piercing ones.

Any thoughts?

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I took the filler apart and I think that it was frozen


That's never good 

A stuck/sticky air damper blowing freezer temp air onto the filter can do that....maybe intermittant causing the pressure changes?

jeff.


----------



## TimmyE (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm glad you were able to solve your ice maker problem, Amadis, and more importantly for me I'm glad you asked these questions because I'm currently going through the same thing with my Frigidaire. I'm going to try a few of these things. Thanks guys.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

15 year old thread. Glad you could resurrect it and gain knowledge.


----------

